# vw diagnostic fault codes



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*vw diagnostic fault codes - 1995 8v hydro*











_Modified by fourie_marius at 8:47 AM 9-7-2008_


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: vw diagnostic fault codes (fourie_marius)*

ttt


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: vw diagnostic fault codes (fourie_marius)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: vw diagnostic fault codes (fourie_marius)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: vw diagnostic fault codes (fourie_marius)*


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: vw diagnostic fault codes (fourie_marius)*

ttt


----------



## Gin (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: vw diagnostic fault codes (fourie_marius)*

What are those codes for??


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: vw diagnostic fault codes (Gin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gin* »_What are those codes for?? 

Good question. They aren't OBD I, or if they are quite a few code #s are missing. If they're OBD II codes, that list is about 1% of the total number of codes.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: vw diagnostic fault codes (kamzcab86)*

sorry guys. i didn't say for what car it is.
it's for a 1995 1.8 8v hydro


----------

